# Molting Failures in Exo-Terra



## TheraphoMantodea (Feb 5, 2013)

Every mantid species that were going on their last molt always have fallen and died or bad mismolted using my Exo-Terra terrarium regardless of the amount of deco in there they always go to the top which they are to heavy for(mainly bigger species)...so anyone else have this problem? Personally I prefer butterfly cages


----------



## D_Hemptress (Feb 5, 2013)

i sue small deli dups, or critter keepers. and i havent had any molting issues yet. but then again i havent had any old enough to really have any molting issues


----------



## TheraphoMantodea (Feb 5, 2013)

I use deli cups also, but for bigger species i tried to use the terranium and doesn't seem to work out until after

their final molt


----------



## lancaster1313 (Feb 5, 2013)

What kind of material is the ceiling of their home? It should be very grippable.

No matter what else you have in there, many mantids prefer the ceiling. I like to put material there that they can hold on to as they will probably spend alot of time in that place.


----------



## TheraphoMantodea (Feb 5, 2013)

I use screen or mesh for the top but still doesnt seem to work out


----------



## Malakyoma (Feb 5, 2013)

TheraphoMantodea said:


> I use screen or mesh for the top but still doesnt seem to work out


That would be the problem. A heavy mantis cant use the metal screen that comes on top of Exo-Terras to molt. You should place a layer of branches and twigs underneath it so they molt from there instead.


----------



## TheraphoMantodea (Feb 5, 2013)

I did figure that out i did stop using it until they do there final molted i kinda figured that they were to heavy for it thanks i will put some twings for next time if i try again


----------



## psyconiko (Feb 5, 2013)

Screen,mesh,plastic from terra,my mantids never ever fell down because they are too heavy.Weight is not the problem at all.It must be something else that makes them fall down.


----------



## TheOtherSpecies (Feb 5, 2013)

I had the same issue with one of my mantids and haven't used the exo-terra since... But look out screen hot glue n twigs are coming through!


----------



## Bug Trader (Feb 5, 2013)

I tear the aluminum screen out of the exo lids and replace it with 2 layers of screen, one is the regular fiberglass screen and the inside layer is no see um mesh which is ff proof and both are water resistent and do not rust and corrode. Its easy to install in the same screen track and Ive had no issues.


----------



## TheraphoMantodea (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks bug trader Ill have to try that and see how that works


----------



## Bug Trader (Feb 5, 2013)

I've noticed that aliminum screen cages tend to cause issues, one thing is the wire is sharper and the heavier the mantid the more likely its to cut into their feet and even remove them while hanging onto it. I was trying to remove an idolo male from the top once and noticed without much effort I pulled at him as I though he was lose and it took one of his feet off. I havent had this issue with the new screened tops.


----------



## TheraphoMantodea (Feb 5, 2013)

Bug Trader said:


> I've noticed that aliminum screen cages tend to cause issues, one thing is the wire is sharper and the heavier the mantid the more likely its to cut into their feet and even remove them while hanging onto it. I was trying to remove an idolo male from the top once and noticed without much effort I pulled at him as I though he was lose and it took one of his feet off. I havent had this issue with the new screened tops.


My sphodromantis viridis was on her last molt she fell during the night I founder on the bottom freaking out i picked her up and her whole one side was messed up I been hand feeding her and helping her get around i dont think she will make much further although she did lay one ooth but dont think its going to go any further then that


----------



## Bug Trader (Feb 5, 2013)

It could be the weight of the mantid molting cut through its molt and dropped it to the ground. The aluminum screening is much thinner/sharper than the nonmetal screening.


----------



## Digger (Feb 5, 2013)

I've recently discovered womens stocking (hose) is perfect. It stretches easily, breathes like a runner and the material allows nymphs to hang on like they're glued to it. But because the mesh is so microscopically fine, their tarsis don't get caught as can happen with wider mesh or screen. Plus the material is soft and plyable which seems to make their upside-down walking very sure and easy.


----------



## TheraphoMantodea (Feb 5, 2013)

Digger said:


> I've recently discovered womens stocking (hose) is perfect. It stretches easily, breathes like a runner and the material allows nymphs to hang on like they're glued to it. But because the mesh is so microscopically fine, their tarsis don't get caught as can happen with wider mesh or screen. Plus the material is soft and plyable which seems to make their upside-down walking very sure and easy.


How funny I was thinking stockings would work glad you said that cause now im sure to try it! Thanks digger


----------



## Precarious (Feb 5, 2013)

Terrarium with lots of twigs
New Idolo Tank


----------



## Reptiliatus (Feb 6, 2013)

Malakyoma said:


> That would be the problem. A heavy mantis cant use the metal screen that comes on top of Exo-Terras to molt. You should place a layer of branches and twigs underneath it so they molt from there instead.


Agreeing with Mike here. I actually house quite a few mantids in exo tetras. One of these is the infamous Hierodula majuscula, known for missmolts on this forum it seems. As Mike suggested I have glued many thin branches across the screen lid of the exo terra using a glue gun. It's that simple and I haven't had one missmolt yet.

Dayyan


----------



## TheOtherSpecies (Feb 6, 2013)

D_Hemptress said:


> i sue small deli dups, or critter keepers. and i havent had any molting issues yet. but then again i havent had any old enough to really have any molting issues


Do you break their bank when you sue them!!!? lol! :clown:


----------

